# Inconsistent personality



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

hmwith said:


> If you were an INTJ, you'd be stuck in a Ni-Fi loop. It's a possibility to consider (not that you don't already have enough).
> 
> 
> I saw that you considered both introverted and extroverted types. ENFPs are ambiverts when you take the term on its own. We're the single most introverted extroverts, and INFPs are the single most introverted introverts. I actually test as an I, but I lead with Ne. Leading with Ne doesn't make one as extroverted seeming as any other extroverted functions.


But Fi is my leading function, not Ne. Ne is my number 4 if you count how often I use each sub function.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

hmwith said:


> If you were an INTJ, you'd be stuck in a Ni-Fi loop. It's a possibility to consider (not that you don't already have enough).
> 
> 
> I saw that you considered both introverted and extroverted types. ENFPs are ambiverts when you take the term on its own. We're the single most introverted extroverts, and INFPs are the single most introverted introverts. I actually test as an I, but I lead with Ne. Leading with Ne doesn't make one as extroverted seeming as any other extroverted functions.


But Fi is my leading function, not Ne. Ne is my number 4 if you count how often I use each sub function.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> But Fi is my leading function, not Ne. Ne is my number 4 if you count how often I use each sub function.


Those tests are to just get a general idea. There are many flaws with quizzes like that. Self-analyzation goes the furthest.

The tests are great for figuring out themes though. You deal primarily with intuition and feeling, Ns and Fs clearly dominate. Let's look at the possible combinations:

*Fi & Ne* - INFP or ENFP
*Fi & Ni* - ISFP or INTJ (dominant-tertiary loop; paranoid)
*Fe & Ni* - INFJ or ENFJ
*Fe & Ne* - ENTP or ESFJ (dominant-tertiary loop; narcissistic)
You don't seem Fe to me, so I'd look most closely at the Fi combinations. If you cut out the irrelevant ones after Fi and look for the next function with which it can be paired, Ne is your next more used function, your second/auxilliary.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

hmwith said:


> Those tests are to just get a general idea. There are many flaws with quizzes like that. Self-analyzation goes the furthest.
> 
> The tests are great for figuring out themes though. You deal primarily with intuition and feeling, Ns and Fs clearly dominate. Let's look at the possible combinations:
> 
> ...


Well, thinking that I don't feel comfortable with the description of either ENFP or ISFP, then I guess it's either INFP or INTJ.
And I am a bit extroverted, it's just that I want it in my own terms, and I'm generally more towards exploring facts and theories than fantasies.
That might be more INTJ... maybe INTJ with traces from INFP?
Or just a less honest INTJ :laughing:


----------

